# Admdll.dll missing



## Krish_88 (Jan 30, 2007)

Please help. Whenever i start up my windows i everytime get a message that "Cannot load from the Library" Admdll.dll. Also another problem is i have tried to change my window theme using the visual style file, but the theme doesnt change at all now. Is this because of that Admdll file. Quick response needed
__________
I have scanned my pc for viruses, trojans using avast. I have also scanned using Adaware se edition for spywares. There is no virus nor there is any spyware


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 30, 2007)

Are you using any program for remotely controlling your computer from another machine? In such case you need to install ADMDLL.DLL from the corresponding manufacturers website.

If you don't have any such remote control programs installed, then your PC is infected with Trojan horse. Install a good antivirus and Trojan software like avast! and scan entire system.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2007)

Krish_88 said:
			
		

> Please help. Whenever i start up my windows i everytime get a message that "Cannot load from the Library" Admdll.dll. Also another problem is i have tried to change my window theme using the visual style file, but the theme doesnt change at all now. Is this because of that Admdll file. Quick response needed
> __________
> I have scanned my pc for viruses, trojans using avast. I have also scanned using Adaware se edition for spywares. There is no virus nor there is any spyware



W32.Remadmin is composed of batch files, hacktools, and legitimate administration tools.

When the worm is executed, it does the following:

Extracts the following files:

AdmDll.dll ..along with amny oother dll files and other systems files.

Creates the registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\RAdmin
*(SO CHECK IF U HAV THIS RESGITRY ENTRY....)

IF there is any such entry then

Click Start > Run. 
Type regedit 

Then click OK. 

Navigate to the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System

In the left pane, delete the key:

"RAdmin"

Exit the Registry Editor.


Restart the computer in normal mode.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

here is what i found out
Q. What is the ADMDLL.DLL file? I get an error message on my Windows XP computer saying that it "Can't load library ADMDLL.DLL" when I start up. Is there a way to get rid of this message?

A. Windows programs that let you remotely control another computer over a network connection use the ADMDLL.DLL file. System administrators typically use these types of programs for maintenance and troubleshooting chores.

The ADMDLL.DLL file is often associated with several Trojan horses as well. A Trojan horse is a malicious program disguised as something harmless, like a game. Once a Trojan horse installs itself on a computer, it can do things like transmit passwords back to its creator or allow someone to control the system remotely.

If you do use any of the commercial programs available for remotely controlling your computer from another machine, you might want to check the manufacturer's Web site for troubleshooting information about reinstalling the ADMDLL.DLL file or other program components to fix the error.

If you do not use any of these programs, run a full antivirus scan on your PC to check for Trojan horses, viruses and worms — and remove them. Be sure to download the latest updates for your antivirus program before you scan your computer to make sure you have the latest antidotes.
__________
Hey Wizrulz this also may be  W32/Deloder.worm
see this *us.mcafee.com/virusInfo/default.asp?id=description&virus_k=100127
the indications of infection.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2007)

ya it can be *BKDR_DELODER.A*

so check if u have any entry like

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\
CurrentVersion\Run
messnger = <Worm Path>\Dvldr32.exe

Where <Worm Path> is the location where this worm is executed

To prevent multiple instances of itself in memory, it creates a unique mutex named "testXserv". 

one of the solution for BKDR_DELODER.A

Open Windows Task Manager. Press CTRL+SHIFT+ESC, and click the Processes tab. 
In the list of running programs, locate the process:
Dvldr32.exe 
Select the malware process, then press the End Process button. 
To check if the malware process has been terminated, close Task Manager, and then open it again. 
Close Task Manager.

ALSO

Open Registry Editor. To do this, click Start>Run, type Regedit, then press Enter. 
In the left panel, double-click the following:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>Software>Microsoft>
Windows>CurrentVersion>Run 
In the right panel, locate and delete the entry or entries:
messnger 
Close Registry Editor. 


so check for both registry entries if any.....deal with it as i said or with updated antivirus s/w.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

It would be better if you scan your computer with a good Anti virus as there are many possibilities of 
infection.I recommend scanning.


----------



## Krish_88 (Jan 30, 2007)

I scanned my pc using avast, it says no virus found


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

Did you try adaware and spybot?


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2007)

did u checked for resitry entries i suggested???


----------



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

scan with avg anti-spyware or a-squared anti-malware in SAFE MODE.
THEN clear up ur pc junk with "ccleaner".
then revert if the problem still exists.

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/SigBar.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

^^anand's permanent solution for all problems


----------



## anandk (Jan 30, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^anand's permanent solution for all problems



u r sharp and u r witty ... and have a grt sense of humour 

*but honestly THIS does solve most problems*.  

btw, a lot of mvp's in the making ^ here *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/r/cheese.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> u r sharp and u r witty ... and have a grt sense of humour


Well thanks



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> *but honestly THIS does solve most problems*.


That I am sure all of us agree with.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> *but honestly THIS does solve most problems*.
> 
> btw, a lot of mvp's in the making ^ here *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/r/cheese.gif



sangat ka asar


----------

